# How to Apply Foam Latex Prosthetics



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is a 3-part video tutorial on applying foam latex prosthetics. It looks like I can't embed the videos on this page, so I will have to just post the links.

If anyone has questions or needs any clarification, feel free to ask!

-Chris


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

With Halloween coming up again, I'm giving this a bump for anyone who wants to learn more about applying foam latex prosthetics.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool videos and it will definitely help someone who wants to work with foam latex prosthetics.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great videos. Much more professional than stapling them on.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Great videos. Much more professional than stapling them on.


Yeah, I've found that staples tend to sting.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome, going to watch them right now, just bought a 5 gallon bucket of foam latex to work on a couple projects and would love to see how they should be applied normally.


----------

